# Lunch!



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

Just had to share this!

I have just had the best lunch of my time in Dubai. Chimes, in Al Barsha. Used to like this place a lot but gone off it recently, but BAAM! Back in the game! Had a spicy Nasi Goreng, and it was beautiful! We should arrange a meeting lunch there one day next week. Any takers?


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Oh I absolutely love Chimes 

And they deliver!!!  

Their curries and noodles are fantastic :love  

And so are the desserts, banana ice cream and sticky sweet rice with mango are my favourites


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

I thought they were sliding badly, as the last few deliveries have made me go to Daishi Dai instead but honestly this was magnificent today


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

No I've never had a disappointing meal there  And they deliver so quickly as well! When I was in Al Barsha took them no more than 20 mins to deliver, then I moved to The Greens and I thought my luck as over but nope, still maintaining their delivery record! Oh and the crab is fantastic too.


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

dizzyizzy said:


> Oh I absolutely love Chimes
> 
> And they deliver!!!
> 
> ...


Damn, you got my mouth watering....
I am in (as long as I am in town), so let me know...

Also, I realized that the food tastes differently when you eat in a restaurant opposed to having the same food delivered (especially with a place like chimes)

my 2 cents.

Is Noodle House any good? I pass by it everyday....


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

indoMLA said:


> Damn, you got my mouth watering....
> I am in (as long as I am in town), so let me know...
> 
> Also, I realized that the food tastes differently when you eat in a restaurant opposed to having the same food delivered (especially with a place like chimes)
> ...


Noodle House is great and they deliver. Not as good value as Chimes by the look of it and NH's latest menu doesn't quite live up to the one they used to have. Still a great chain though.


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

Jumeirah Jim said:


> Noodle House is great and they deliver. Not as good value as Chimes by the look of it and NH's latest menu doesn't quite live up to the one they used to have. Still a great chain though.


^^^ Agreed ^^^

Although the food is twice the price, and by no means as good as the awesomeness I had just experienced at lunch, its still good for lunch, and I think it is in the entertainer.


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

Jim, What sort of food, and price?


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

marc said:


> Jim, What sort of food, and price?


Chimes is Thai food and the plates are ~AED20-40

Noodle House is all kinds of Asian - Chinese, Thai, etc. and priced ~AED30-50 (going to try this place out soon)


----------



## Louisa83 (Dec 2, 2008)

Hi everyone

I would love to meet expats and why not try on new culinary experiences.

Leave me a note

Thanks

Lou


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

Noodle house is a singapore chain in DIFC, emirates towers, Marina (near grovsnor house - not the one in JBR) and madinat. Top food and good value (plus 2:1s in the entertainer). 

Sounds like chimes is the place it's at tho'


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Jumeirah Jim said:


> Marina (near grovsnor house - not the one in JBR)


That closed down a while ago, it relocated to Gloria Hotel on SZR at Media City. Used to be handy living right above it


----------



## Cesindubai (Apr 22, 2011)

Wow!!! sounds great! I'll check with hubby if we can drop by tonight. Thanks for sharing this.


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

AED 25 for AED 50 Worth of Far Eastern Cuisine at Chimes | GoNabit

Saw this offer from Gonabit and remembered this topic! I might use this and try it out!


----------



## Armen (Mar 2, 2011)

It looks like that offer expired quickly, still I am intersted to try it out, would love some company though if others are interested we can try it together


----------

